# Possible Scam alert



## gergmorg (Mar 4, 2018)

Hesitant to post this because I'm not 100% sure.
There was a 14 ft vanguard for sale a few days ago I asked the original poster if he would be willing to sell the anchor separately he said not at this time and I went on with my day.
A few days later I received a Message from Hitch332 stating he had an anchor for sale. Hitch223 only had 1 post on mtn buzz and just created an account a month ago. 1st red flag.
I went back and forth with him via text message and he sent me a few pictures all seemed legit. Then when it came time for payment/shipping and we settled on a price. He was very admant on using zelle or paypal friends and family something without buyer protection second red flag. When I became hesitant from the red flags he said He would send me 100 dollars paypal and the I would send him 70 blah blah blah that's when I Noped out of there. 

Just a heads up to all you Buzzards!


----------



## Ransomed (Aug 25, 2021)

I had a response from Hitch332 also for an item that I'm trying to buy. A whole series of pics were sent to me via text message- they looked quite legitimate except for a couple of critical details which I won't disclose. The individual was evasive on certain specific questions. Attempts to actually talk with the person were very suspicious. His first phone suddenly went for a swim so a second number was provided. Yes, phones do regularly go swimming and fail to pass their first swimming lesson but the timing was suspicious. More evasiveness was encounter with the second phone number. About the same time the person deleted the two responses posted on this forum. That ended my interest. The person is undoubtedly a scammer IMO.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

There is always a hitch to a scam. 332 of them in this case. Thanks to both of you for bringing this to our attention. 😎


----------



## jrice345 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hitch332 also has a Nemo Hexalite shelter I'm looking for. I never responded to his PM. He/she must have quite the inventory of extra gear sitting around!


----------



## gergmorg (Mar 4, 2018)

DAMN glad I posted this at first it was a anchor for a cat! and when I told him no thanks I was magically sent a bunch more pictures of one for a round boat!!


----------



## Village Lightsmith (Jul 14, 2021)

Sometimes I use a double query to be sure. Get his firm commitment to hold it for a few hours, then after a respectful wait, text (not voice) him from a _totally different_ number/name/address and just ask if it's still available. If he's straight with you that it's being held, excuse yourself, wait a bit, and get back to him using the original name/number/address and tell him he passed the test. Be careful. An honest deceiver can't be too careful. If it's all on the up'n'up, I don't even mind sending cash in a very small amount. A postal money order is a good way to go. If they are scared of the post office, be scared of them. A trusting friend was recently taken for several thousand dollars he could not afford to lose. The "vender" vanished like smoke, with his family's money. Basta!


----------



## mjr5284 (Nov 3, 2011)

The vanguard post is real and I’m the poster. Too bad for the scammer!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Hitch332 is banned. Report that stuff and we can do some research but your report here was all I needed. He will likely try to come back in some other form or name, but ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

carvedog said:


> Hitch332 is banned. Report that stuff and we can do some research but your report here was all I needed. He will likely try to come back in some other form or name, but ain't nobody got time for that.


Thanks for doing all that you do Mods !!!


----------



## gergmorg (Mar 4, 2018)

All that being said Does anyone have an anchor setup for SALE haha?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I have a couple I'd be willing to part with, pm me if Interested..


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

gergmorg said:


> All that being said Does anyone have an anchor setup for SALE haha?


I do...but I'll need your SSN, bank account number for the bank account with the most money in it, and your verbal password. Please also attach a picture of your passport and drivers license.


----------



## gergmorg (Mar 4, 2018)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> I do...but I'll need your SSN, bank account number for the bank account with the most money in it, and your verbal password. Please also attach a picture of your passport and drivers license.


HA dont these scammers know I dont have any money because I spent it all on raft gear!


----------



## MtnDo (Sep 4, 2019)

I knew it, SOB! This Hitch332 said he had a 13ft Riken with frame and oars for sale and would ship. I asked for pictures and then told him I was not interested he then said, well then why did you ask for pictures? Ummmm, No better yet send it sight unseen. Ill take your word for it Sir! Here is my address  Does anyone want the Phone Number??


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I got an actual letter a little while back from someone claiming to be a Canadian bank clerk who had found an unclaimed account with ~$25M in it that he wanted to split with me if I'd pretend to be the rightful heir (because my last name matched the deceased owner). He said he'd take care of everything on his end and I'd just need to fill out a form. Of course, I would have been the prey in this scam but to fall for it I'd have to believe that he was looking for someone dishonest enough to commit international bank fraud but still honest enough to give him his half of the money after he'd wired "$25,000,000.00 US DOLLARS" to my bank account...


----------



## gergmorg (Mar 4, 2018)

MtnDo said:


> I knew it, SOB! This Hitch332 said he had a 13ft Riken with frame and oars for sale and would ship. I asked for pictures and then told him I was not interested he then said, well then why did you ask for pictures? Ummmm, No better yet send it sight unseen. Ill take your word for it Sir! Here is my address  Does anyone want the Phone Number??


 oh i have been messaging him every day calling him a piece of shit scammer


----------

